# The Modern Honolulu is now part of HI Collection



## youppi (Jun 25, 2022)

From the September 2021 Annual meeting presentation document, the Hawaii Collection now owns 42.27% of The Modern Honolulu units.




In the Financial document of December 31, 2020, The Modern Honolulu was not part of the HI Collection.

There was also the following table in the 2021 presentation showing the number of members per tier in the Hawaii Collection.
As usual, the number of Valued members (less than 15,000 pts) decreased. So, existing members continue to buy points to increase their tier level.
870 Platinum members (50,000+ pts) bought some points to move to the new Centum level (100,000+ pts).
Note: Even if a Platinum member already owned 100,000+ pts, a minimum of 10,000 pts was required to buy to move to Centum level.




There was no meeting in 2020. So, from the 2019 annual presentation for reference:


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 25, 2022)

When we were at the Modern Honolulu several years ago you could ony Book Hotel Rooms. They were starting the Conversion on the Upper Floors to turn 2 hotel Rooms into a Condo with small Kitchens. Any idea how many Condos there are now available?


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 25, 2022)

I just looked at the Modern Honolulu on the DRI Web Site. It does not list Kitchen Units under Accomodations.


----------



## youppi (Oct 21, 2022)

From 2022 annual HI Collection meeting:
More weeks added in the HI Collection in 2022 compared to 2021 (see post #1 for 2021 info) at Ka'anapali Beach Resort, The Point at Poipu and Polo Towers Villas.




The distribution of members per loyalty level has changed (see post #1 for 2021 info). There is more Centum and they added the number of HGV Max members of the HI Collection


----------



## Duh (Oct 22, 2022)

youppi said:


> From 2022 annual HI Collection meeting:
> More weeks added in the HI Collection in 2022 compared to 2021 (see post #1 for 2021 info) at Ka'anapali Beach Resort, The Point at Poipu and Polo Towers Villas.
> View attachment 67044
> 
> ...



Just curious if there is such a break down for the US Collection??


----------



## youppi (Oct 22, 2022)

Duh said:


> Just curious if there is such a break down for the US Collection??


I'm not US Collection member but the last time somebody sent me the US document to me (2019), there was the breakdown per resort but there was no info about members (number of, loyalty level distribution, number of points)

So, in 2019,


----------



## Duh (Oct 22, 2022)

youppi said:


> I'm not US Collection member but the last time somebody sent me the US document to me (2019), there was the breakdown per resort but there was no info about members (number of, loyalty level distribution, number of points)
> 
> So, in 2019,
> View attachment 67120
> ...



Thanks for that post but yes, I was mainly looking for the distribution percentages. I find those very interesting, especially now with the HGV Max percentages.


----------



## magmue (Oct 22, 2022)

> More weeks added in the HI Collection in 2022 compared to 2021.... at Ka'anapali Beach Resort, The Point at Poipu and Polo Towers Villas.


What is the mechanism by which weeks are added year-over-year? Deeded owners surrendering their deeds as an alternative to selling them? Or do they still lobby deeded owners to convert their deeds to the collection?


----------



## Duh (Oct 23, 2022)

magmue said:


> What is the mechanism by which weeks are added year-over-year? Deeded owners surrendering their deeds as an alternative to selling them? Or do they still lobby deeded owners to convert their deeds to the collection?



All of the above. People who return their points and still asking anyone, not just deeded owners, to come to updates. Of course, if one is still a deeded owner they try to get that week back by converting them to points.


----------

